
Reader's Digest site has infected readers for days - wtbob
https://blog.malwarebytes.org/online-security/2015/11/readers-digest-and-other-wordpress-sites-compromised-push-angler-ek/
======
wtbob
I saw this at [http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/hey-readers-
digest-y...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/hey-readers-digest-your-
site-has-been-attacking-visitors-for-days/)

